# Strength perspective



## viktor89 (Jul 16, 2014)

Just wondering that how does an average joe compare in the world of today ? lol 

For example - guys on youtube like Omarisuf- bartkwan - scotherman etc they have over 500 DL over 315 Bench and over 400 squat in Lbs and they all weigh less than 190lbs. 

I weigh 225lbs and my bench is 225 max DL is 275 max and squat is 205 max . I understand that this is their career and professional life but from basic point of view when can an average person call himself strong ?

There was a chart posted here which displayed this ? How true is this ? any experience on this guys ? I started working out in April 25 , 2014 (just fyi) 

How long do you guys give yourself ? as in goal time setting ? what advantage does being heavier gives anyone ? We can push more weight but weight to lifting ratio is same. (car analogy would be hp to weight ratio) 

Men – By Weight
Weight Squats Bench Deadlifts
132 430 270 440
148 460 300 470
165 500 330 540
181 540 350 580
198 570 380 610
220 610 410 640
242 640 430 660
275 670 450 680
308 700 470 700

Elite Natural Raw Strength Standards
Men – By Weight
Weight Squats Bench Deadlift
132 400 250 410
148 425 280 435
165 465 305 500
181 500 325 535
198 530 350 565
220 565 380 595
242 595 400 610
275 620 420 630
308 650 435 650

Extremely Strong Natural Raw Strength Standards
Men – By Weight
Weight Squats Bench Deadlifts
132 325 205 330
148 345 225 355
165 375 250 405
181 405 265 435
198 430 285 460
220 460 310 480
242 480 325 495
275 505 340 510
308 525 355 525

Very Strong Natural Raw Strength Standards
Men – By Weight
Weight Squats Bench Deadlifts
132 290 185 300
148 310 210 320
165 340 225 365
181 365 240 395
198 385 260 415
220 415 280 435
242 435 290 445
275 455 305 460
308 475 320 475

Strong Natural Raw Strength Standards
Men – By Weight
Weight Squats Bench Deadlifts
132 250 155 255
148 265 175 270
165 290 190 310
181 310 205 335
198 330 220 350
220 350 235 370
242 370 250 380
275 385 260 390
308 405 270 405


----------



## Hero Swole (Jul 16, 2014)

"Compare yourself to the best; it keeps you humble."

- hero swole

Remember those guys started lifting at a young age and the have been doing it for at least 6yrs.


----------



## viktor89 (Jul 16, 2014)

6 years ? damn 

6 years to reach that point and once they stop working out the strength goes away so fast lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 16, 2014)

I think there is a bench mark for "strong" somewhere out there that reads like:

OHP:  Bodyweight - you weigh 225, you should be able to overhead press 225x1
Bench:  1.5 x bodyeight
Squat:  2x bodyweight
Deadlift:  2.5 x bodyweight

That won't win you any PL meets, but you'll be stronger then your average skinny jeans puke.


----------



## viktor89 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks.

That is what I was wondering. I am not planning to compete or even interested in that route but just wanted to set a goal to look forward to.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 16, 2014)

viktor89 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> That is what I was wondering. I am not planning to compete or even interested in that route but just wanted to set a goal to look forward to.



I think what I just laid out is a pretty good goal for a beginner. It will give you a decent foundation to move forward from.

Good luck.


----------

